# Have you ever been.....



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

SICK OF ARCHERY DRAMA...... It almost gets to where you don't even want to shoot anymore.......


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Can't let "a few" bring You down Tim...


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

bhtr3d said:


> SICK OF ARCHERY DRAMA...... It almost gets to where you don't even want to shoot anymore.......


In our positions....Yes....almost daily. Hang in there.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bhtr3d said:


> SICK OF ARCHERY DRAMA...... It almost gets to where you don't even want to shoot anymore.......


Sing zippty do dah all day long. Who forces you to read anything or do anything?

Cant stand the heat stay out of the kitchen
DB


----------



## kevoswifey (Feb 14, 2012)

You want to see real drama?? Shoot a Women's class...


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Tallcatt said:


> In our positions....Yes....almost daily. Hang in there.


Mike you always been more than fair and good reason why ASA Texas is so big. Not once have I seen you not listen to anyone with open mind. We got some that feel members have no say or reason to voice there concerns. They call it drama! 
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

This might be a good disscussion. Thought that was what we had here was a disscussion forum.

Praise someone if they say good and bash them with the drama qoute if it not what you want to hear or disscuss.

DB


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Sing zippty do dah all day long. Who forces you to read anything or do anything?
> 
> Cant stand the heat stay out of the kitchen
> DB


looks like someone is going thru menopause.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> Mike you always been more than fair and good reason why ASA Texas is so big. Not once have I seen you not listen to anyone with open mind. We got some that feel members have no say or reason to voice there concerns. They call it drama!
> DB


Thanks Dan. We try to be as fair as possible and work out any problems. 

I am not even sure what this thread is about. 

I was just commenting that we have our issues here as well. We do our best to deal with them quickly and fairly.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Tallcatt said:


> Thanks Dan. We try to be as fair as possible and work out any problems.
> 
> I am not even sure what this thread is about.
> 
> I was just commenting that we have our issues here as well. We do our best to deal with them quickly and fairly.


Mike I always like to give you and your wife a plug anytime I can. Never seen two more loyal volunteers in my life.
We appreceite Texas ASA. I for one plan to shoot more in Texas in the future.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

treeman65 said:


> looks like someone is going thru menopause.


If you cant disscuss resort to name calling.
DB


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> If you cant disscuss resort to name calling.
> DB


Thats not really name calling, and yes way to much Archery Drama now adays....almost not fun here anymore with all the whining about this and that..oh well it is what it is.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SET THE HOOK said:


> Thats not really name calling, and yes way to much Archery Drama now adays....almost not fun here anymore with all the whining about this and that..oh well it is what it is.


You dont enjoy archery because of a internet forum? Come on now. Really! I enjoy shooting just as much as I did years ago. 

Far as name calling yes from him it is!

I dont take it personal here and respect everyones got an opionion. Internet has grown archery and done so much to help the sport.

I just answered several emails from parents that want info to find classes. Without the interenet this would never happen. 

You dont see any good here?
DB


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I wanted to walk off the range before the 1st target was scored sat.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

SET THE HOOK said:


> Thats not really name calling, and yes way to much Archery Drama now adays....almost not fun here anymore with all the whining about this and that..oh well it is what it is.


You got that right we can count on these negative threads after ever ASA and IBO national shoot. It is too the point that it is comical. Hmm you don't see it after a national shoot in the field forum


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

Sure would be a lot less drama if the ASA would follow and enforce the rules they have in place. 

According to the rule book there should be no NFAA pros shooting in amateur classes, unfortunately a NFAA pro just won the "shooter of the year" award in a amateur class. I don't care if he is your friend and the nicest guy in the world, he should NOT be shooting an amateur class. 

So my suggestion is that if you are tired of the drama and in a position to enforce the rules, start following the rules in place and quit trying to make exemptions for individuals who clearly don't need them.


----------



## Shadowrider13 (Feb 24, 2012)

HokieArcher said:


> Sure would be a lot less drama if the ASA would follow and enforce the rules they have in place.
> 
> According to the rule book there should be no NFAA pros shooting in amateur classes, unfortunately a NFAA pro just won the "shooter of the year" award in a amateur class. I don't care if he is your friend and the nicest guy in the world, he should NOT be shooting an amateur class.
> 
> So my suggestion is that if you are tired of the drama and in a position to enforce the rules, start following the rules in place and quit trying to make exemptions for individuals who clearly don't need them.


Amen


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

treeman65 said:


> You got that right we can count on these negative threads after ever ASA and IBO national shoot. It is too the point that it is comical. Hmm you don't see it after a national shoot in the field forum


Really seems like a pretty good debate on three day and five day field discussion. Fact you guys don't half the numbers in attendance may be a good reasons as well.
DB


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

This forum is getting as bad as the "Traditional Archery" forum! :tongue:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Been drama at the club I shoot at as long as I can remember (which was around 1980). 

It just had to propagate much slower back then.. :becky:


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

Db is right we are adults lets not start name calling.I love archery and I do it because its fun and I get to be with my wife and kids(they are adults).Yes there will be issues that need to be addressed but as long as they are nip in the bud so they dont have impact to the shoot.There will always be drama were there are large groups of people.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Call it what you want but now days. It going to be discussed. Things go on at the range and often discussed and nothing never done about it. Members have no right or voice to be heard. 

Those days are long gone. If some don't agree there going to bring to archery talk and discuss it. Whether it be IBO, ASA or NFAA.

Because we all know it cant be discussed on there forums. It gets deleted and rolled under the table.

I feel it a good thing. 


Personally I like open honesty and no hiding of facts that happen on state levels or national level.

Several here often like to discuss it in pm or email and that's fine. Bottom line everyone has an opinion on a discussion forum.

No different than any other sport.
DB


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Some of you people are more entertainment then the comedy central.....lol


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bhtr3d said:


> Some of you people are more entertainment then the comedy central.....lol


Just wonder if makes you feel good to do your best to put others down! Why even come here. Do you post all the best threads like this one. Seems your not getting the responses you thought you would get are you? Everything you think correct and do you feel your better than other members. Do you find everthing comical here? Typical response when you cant disscuss. Does it bother you if we post congradulating others? Inform us whats so comical? 

Fact is I could care less what you think of me. I know what I do to support this sport and if making some posts you dont like bothers you than big deal. 
DB


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Dan...i dont care either way about you......I wish you well in your life......and ill answer your message you open posted to me...im not picking sides as how you addressed me to do so


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Tallcatt said:


> In our positions....Yes....almost daily. Hang in there.


So many have no idea I think


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

kevoswifey said:


> You want to see real drama?? Shoot a Women's class...


LOL.....we dont here the hootin' an hollerin' any more.....i thought ya ladies got too serious now....lol...hopefully not


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bhtr3d said:


> Dan...i dont care either way about you......I wish you well in your life......and ill answer your message you open posted to me...im not picking sides as how you addressed me to do so


Open question. How everthing so comical here? Many here are addressing serious issues that effect them. I honestly find nothing comical about those issues. Sometimes in ones archery carreer they got one chance and then bumbed up. There no second chances. Been around this sport long enough I could write a book about incidents in 3d and most wouldnt believe half of it. Not hard to hear what goes on in ever class in todays internet after a tournament. Most the issues were sweep under the rug but never forgotten. Honestly right now archery got the potential to grow like no other time. Just going to take the right person to do it. I do believe there some things coming in the near future that may be a good thing.
DB
DB


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Btw.....WHERE did I put anyone down???? You assume too much....


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Easy to answer your question......this post was not directed to your thead you started.......and i cant make a general post to in compass more then one thing??? Ok lets see....comical.....carlossii....some of the banter joking i do with him...if you want me to name more.......I will have to say in all honesty.....I do laugh at some of your posts.... Believe me your one subject post is a speck of sand to stuff i hear all day everyday........sometimes i just want a BREAK. =)


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

And for carl....i wasnt singling out ya old geezer


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bhtr3d said:


> Easy to answer your question......this post was not directed to your thead you started.......and i cant make a general post to in compass more then one thing??? Ok lets see....comical.....carlossii....some of the banter joking i do with him...if you want me to name more.......I will have to say in all honesty.....I do laugh at some of your posts.... Believe me your one subject post is a speck of sand to stuff i hear all day everyday........sometimes i just want a BREAK. =)


Bet you cant imigine the pms I get. I do answer states NFAA websight issues as well. Ill help and try to get anyone a answer who ask and believe me they do ask. Always curtious and try to be helpfull. Sometimes some dont like the answer I get. Part of life and you cant please everyone. Got some great contacts here to get answers and when I dont get them I post the question to the forum here. 
DB
DB


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

bhtr3d said:


> Btw.....WHERE did I put anyone down???? You assume too much....


I didnt see you put anyone down, I didnt see DB get called a NAME, think he was asked if he had P.M.S?? not what i would call name calling, DB I enjoy archery as much as anyone! my kid and myself are shooting every weekend someplace.

DB, I have been on here since 04 and will continue to come on here, I have come on here to Learn everything possible from setup,tuning,how to shoot bows ect! met alot of cool people over the years from this place.

Wonder why no PRO's come here anymore? probably because they dont want to read all the whining about this and that?

Hook out....


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> And for carl....i wasnt singling out ya old geezer


that ain't the wind blowin' through the palm trees, guy...that's my big sigh of relief to know that i'm not being singled out.


----------



## BThompson (May 25, 2009)

I have no idea what this archery drama is all about. All i know is I had a great time this weekend shooting archery and spending time with old friends, new friends, my son,daughter-in-law, and 2 grandsons. This what it,s all about for me. Save the drama for yo moma.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SET THE HOOK said:


> I didnt see you put anyone down, I didnt see DB get called a NAME, think he was asked if he had P.M.S?? not what i would call name calling, DB I enjoy archery as much as anyone! my kid and myself are shooting every weekend someplace.
> 
> DB, I have been on here since 04 and will continue to come on here, I have come on here to Learn everything possible from setup,tuning,how to shoot bows ect! met alot of cool people over the years from this place.
> 
> ...


Maybe ask them. Last time I got Nathan Brooks /Eric Griggs came to post here they was insulted many times. Scott Starnes was called an idiot for helping some here. Why do pros not come here. Because many show no respect and bash away ever time they try to help. I diffiantly understand why they dont come here. Ask them sometimes.
DB
I contact pros and they often do post here and sometimes they do it through PMs. 

Aslo telling someone they got PMS is not OK. It trying to insult or degrade someone. Not sure how you guys see it. Treeman usually cant resort to not bashing someone or something.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Seems like some are the pot calling the kettle black.....


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Maybe ask them. Last time I got Nathan Brooks /Eric Griggs came to post here they was insulted many times. Scott Starnes was called an idiot for helping some here. Why do pros not come here. Because many show no respect and bash away ever time they try to help. I diffiantly understand why they dont come here. Ask them sometimes.
> DB
> I contact pros and they often do post here and sometimes they do it through PMs.
> 
> Aslo telling someone they got PMS is not OK. It trying to insult or degrade someone. Not sure how you guys see it. Treeman usually cant resort to not bashing someone or something.


Nope I just think it is ridiculous all the crying anymore. First there was a post about some pro shooting am which is no different that a pro moving back to am Then this post now after the worlds it will be another negative one. Either ibo didn't do this or targets were over max. Does anyone ever think of all the hard work that these organizations put into these shoots.


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

bhtr3d said:


> So many have no idea I think


Well quit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I could care less if you hate the griping. As for as I am concerned y'all were a joke with the sportsman of the year award, come on Michael Vincent should have shut you down. Do you realize how stupid that award looks now


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bowtech11 said:


> Well quit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I could care less if you hate the griping. As for as I am concerned y'all were a joke with the sportsman of the year award, come on Michael Vincent should have shut you down. Do you realize how stupid that award looks now


heck yeah


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

treeman65 said:


> Nope I just think it is ridiculous all the crying anymore. First there was a post about some pro shooting am which is no different that a pro moving back to am Then this post now after the worlds it will be another negative one. Either ibo didn't do this or targets were over max. Does anyone ever think of all the hard work that these organizations put into these shoots.


You constantly rant and complain about posts here. You continue to ignore the positive posts and there far more than any negative. Dont care for the threads, ignore them. Most members here praise IBO, NFAA and ASA and most of us have devoted years to help these assc. Ever think we are the volunteeers in are states. I take thousands of pictures and promote these assc. If someone has something they feel needs to be addressed, there entirely in there rights as a member. Have not shot NFAA in years and still volunteer and do the state website that I started. Come on a thread and just throw names at members is crazy. Dont have nothing to add about the content move on. You think addressing something is crying? We all realize these folks at the shoots work hard but sometimes they do make mistakes. I have volunteered for years and get critisized at times setting up shoots. I understand! If rules are broken and range is not set right I accept the critisizm
DB
DB


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Bowtech11 said:


> Well quit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I could care less if you hate the griping. As for as I am concerned y'all were a joke with the sportsman of the year award, come on Michael Vincent should have shut you down. Do you realize how stupid that award looks now


When did He win the Sportsman of the Year award.?


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

He won it last year, that was a waste of my time last Saturday.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Bowtech11 said:


> He won it last year, that was a waste of my time last Saturday.


I'm not in this conversation but since its a public forum....help me understand. I hear ya' all the way on MV but I wouldn't want to let that take away from Tony Gordon (12' winner). He's a geniunely great guy and there won't be drama surrounding him. I can promise you that.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

tmorelli said:


> I'm not in this conversation but since its a public forum....help me understand. I hear ya' all the way on MV but I wouldn't want to let that take away from Tony Gordon (12' winner). He's a geniunely great guy and there won't be drama surrounding him. I can promise you that.


Or previous winners (Julie Devine and Sandy Davis I think).


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

Well I understand the award and some great people that received it, but this award is tarnished now by MV period. How can that award ever be the same, for instance look at the Heisman. It will never be the same since Reggie Bush. To stand on a stage in front of the people last saturday and make this out to be so special was a waste of time. Let's just shoot and be archers of all deserving of the award. Oh by the way bhtr3d if their were never different points we would be clones and God knows you do not want to be like me lol


----------



## Shadowrider13 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm surprised this issue is not being discussed on the ASA forum. Just here ??


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Shadowrider13 said:


> I'm surprised this issue is not being discussed on the ASA forum. Just here ??


Do you honestly think a thread like this would not be deleted immediately at the ASA website?

Same for a manufactuers forum. How many times when someone has a complaint is it deleted immediately? Archerytalk grown because they do allow archers to be honest.
DB


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

For the most part anyone can avoid the "drama" if they choose to not get involved or avoid creating issues. 

Most organization _leaders_ despise the internet and forums like AT. It used to be that orgs could spin the details and make it so very few knew the facts of any "issues" that arose. But now witnesses can have the "truth" distributed before Michael Vincent is off the range, Josh Rapp has finished cheating or a Pro has finished acting like a jerk. The ASA made the NFAA look bad about posting tournament results. The NFAA was years behind the ASA when it came to posting results but has made huge strides in the last couple of years and it's because they HAD to at least meet a modest industry standard. 

But the flip side of it is that the organizations themselves BENEFIT from the internet and forums like AT. Many, many more archers are made aware of the games ASA, IBO and the NFAA have available. There is a much bigger chance someone will become interested in an archery game and the archery community. We can find rides or room mates for tournaments that we would otherwise not attend. Yes, open forums can put more pressure on decision makers to make good decisions and to defend those decisions. If someone behaves inappropriately they are much more likely to be exposed to the world without a chance to put a "spin" on it or for their friends to toss smoke. 

AT is a *huge benefit* to increasing and maintaining archery interest in general. At the end of the day organizations and businesses benefit form the discussion of ideas. I've seen it time again where a business or organization used an AT discussion to improve and grow. 

This thread in and of itself is a "drama" thread......


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Bowtech11 said:


> He won it last year, that was a waste of my time last Saturday.


I was thinking a Young Man/Teenager won it last year.?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> For the most part anyone can avoid the "drama" if they choose to not get involved or avoid creating issues.
> 
> Most organization _leaders_ despise the internet and forums like AT. It used to be that orgs could spin the details and make it so very few knew the facts of any "issues" that arose. But now witnesses can have the "truth" distributed before Michael Vincent is off the range, Josh Rapp has finished cheating or a Pro has finished acting like a jerk. The ASA made the NFAA look bad about posting tournament results. The NFAA was years behind the ASA when it came to posting results but has made huge strides in the last couple of years and it's because they HAD to at least meet a modest industry standard.
> 
> ...


Does posted here make your post drama! I thought it was well said and honest.
DB


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

Lol!


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

sorry lol on kevoswifey post


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

DB I apologize for my menopause comment


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Bowtech11 said:


> Well quit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I could care less if you hate the griping. As for as I am concerned y'all were a joke with the sportsman of the year award, come on Michael Vincent should have shut you down. Do you realize how stupid that award looks now


The sportsmanship committee can only go on past behavior. There is no way to know what someone will do in the future. At the time he was a highly regarded person and also at the time well desrving of the award. Sorry it was a waste of your time but the award winner this year, as well as all the past winners with the exception of Michael Vincent, are hard working people who deserve to be recognized for the good that they do for the sport. I find it hard to beleive that you feel that the sportsmanship should be shut down because someone that won the award in the past got caught cheating.


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

VeroShooter said:


> The sportsmanship committee can only go on past behavior. There is no way to know what someone will do in the future. At the time he was a highly regarded person and also at the time well desrving of the award. Sorry it was a waste of your time but the award winner this year, as well as all the past winners with the exception of Michael Vincent, are hard working people who deserve to be recognized for the good that they do for the sport. I find it hard to beleive that you feel that the sportsmanship should be shut down because someone that won the award in the past got caught cheating.


Yes I do, everyone that was around me was laughing.


----------



## kingalw (Aug 30, 2009)

Bowtech11 said:


> Yes I do, everyone that was around me was laughing.


I guess you laugh at all the Olympians that won gold this year too because of a few of them that got caught cheating in the past. That is some ridiculous and twisted logic there.


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

kingalw said:


> I guess you laugh at all the Olympians that won gold this year too because of a few of them that got caught cheating in the past. That is some ridiculous and twisted logic there.


If they gave them an award for being an upstanding person yes I would. especially the country that sent them.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

MV was a joke not the award. Downing the committee and winners doesn't help us move on from the blackeye left by MV.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

MV was a finalist, but a Young Man named Seth Minor won the award last year...


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

I believe Seth and Michael were co-holders last year.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Seth was voted the winner by the committe and then ASA gave MV the co win for his work that he does (did) with youth back in MS


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Do you honestly think a thread like this would not be deleted immediately at the ASA website?
> 
> Same for a manufactuers forum. How many times when someone has a complaint is it deleted immediately? Archerytalk grown because they do allow archers to be honest.
> DB


maybe, maybe not. i've seen some issue threads on the ASA site that did not reflect positively on certain ASA officials and/or policies yet they were not deleted by ASA management.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

carlosii said:


> maybe, maybe not. i've seen some issue threads on the ASA site that did not reflect positively on certain ASA officials and/or policies yet they were not deleted by ASA management.


Got to say I have seen more deleted. Think the controversy over pros being allowed in K45 would stay?

Why not start one and lets see. Ask why and who chooses which NFAA Pros get to shoot K45.
DB


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

carlosii said:


> maybe, maybe not. i've seen some issue threads on the ASA site that did not reflect positively on certain ASA officials and/or policies yet they were not deleted by ASA management.


I agree with DB.This thread would not last long on the ASA forum. They do not like to be questioned on their decisions, right or wrong, in the shooters opinion. I have seen many threads dissappear there. They do have the right, it is Mikes candy store.


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

I wish there was smiley of a guy at a computer with his face in his palms, I would post it here.


----------

